# Pheasants for a glass case mount!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just put this together for one of my clients in Fargo. A big, but fun project.
Thanks for checking out! P.S. The PLOTS sign is re-printed with permission of the ND Game & Fish!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Pretty sick as usual Rick. :beer:


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Amazing Mount 

Great Job!


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like some great work! I'm sure your client will be very happy with that.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Awesome mount.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow That is something to treasure forever. Great Job


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Very nice. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I love the empty shell in the snow.....

It is like the rooster is giving the guy who missed the big middle finger. :beer:


----------

